

The Ruby Game - ColinWright
http://www.therubygame.com/

======
ORioN63
Python:

import string

def foo():

    
    
        s = string.ascii_uppercase
    
        return "-".join([''.join(x) for x in zip(*[list(s[z::5]) for z in range(5)])])
    

20.41 usec, btw. Also how the heck, did it took 7 seconds for a script to do
this? ( See slowest solution )

